# deleted files appear again



## xtcarlos (May 6, 2010)

my server is running windows enterprise server 2003 my problem is that when i delete files that i don't need anymore from server and the next morning when i log into server the files are back. I checked the backup but its set to backup into a tape any ideas?!? thank you for your time


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of files? Where are they located?

.


----------



## xtcarlos (May 6, 2010)

documents, programs, pdf, etc they are on the drive where every user saves his work idk if this explains it


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If the user workstation is set up for offline files, then it is synchronizing when they log in, restoring the missing files.

The user needs to delete the user files, then this will not happen.

.


----------

